# Wood Rack Inspected



## pen (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, Peepers the cat approves of the new wood rack.  The basement is in a stage of getting finished, as is tell-tale by the unfinished walls.  

This replaces a wood box that was rather clunky and holds about 50% more wood.  

Eventually, (some decade) a nice new stove will be sitting there as well!  But for now, here was my Black Friday Project.  The cabinet to the right has room to hold my ash bucket, newspaper, matches, and also the sump in the corner of the basement for absorbing excess water from the foundation.  Also I drywalled the wall behind the woodrack and did some electrical work.  Still need to mud the seams and the screw heads then paint.  

Just thought i'd share.


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Dec 1, 2008)

That looks great, I'm lucky if my rack holds 5 peices! :lol:


----------



## pen (Dec 1, 2008)

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> That looks great, I'm lucky if my rack holds 5 peices! :lol:



Thanks.  So how are things going with that fisher stove of yours?  

pen


----------



## Prada (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellent work! Looks like a very credible inspection too! lol  ;-)


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't know why you want a new stove that one looks great! I thought I needed a new stove and $2300 later it heats just as well. By the way I do love my new stove.


----------



## crazy_dan (Dec 1, 2008)

thats not a wood rack it is a cat window viewing platform, that just happens to be a handy place to stash some wood.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey I was looking at that wall pass through on your pipe there. I know when we built our home we had to have 12 inches of masonry surrounding our 6 inch thimble, which made for a 30 x 30 inch square of solid masonry. I see drywall close to your pipe?


----------



## pen (Dec 1, 2008)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Hey I was looking at that wall pass through on your pipe there. I know when we built our home we had to have 12 inches of masonry surrounding our 6 inch thimble, which made for a 30 x 30 inch square of solid masonry. I see drywall close to your pipe?



I am not sure why some include that much masonry and others do not.  I know this was professionally installed (albeit it almost 30 years ago) and has never had an issue.  

To be honest, other than the clay thimbel that I can see with the pipe out, I do not know what is on the sides of it. 

While finishing the basement, I am planning on pulling the drywall around that area (as it has been there for decades) just to check to see what is around it, make sure the studs are not dry rotted from heat, or no other signs of damage, etc.

pen


----------



## pen (Dec 2, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> thats not a wood rack it is a cat window viewing platform, that just happens to be a handy place to stash some wood.



That fat kitty will definately agree with your statement!

pen


----------



## pen (Dec 2, 2008)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Hey I was looking at that wall pass through on your pipe there. I know when we built our home we had to have 12 inches of masonry surrounding our 6 inch thimble, which made for a 30 x 30 inch square of solid masonry. I see drywall close to your pipe?



Well, you made me nervous!  I have thought the same thing that you have, but dismissed it since the install is nearly 30 years old, the house has been sold several, time, etc, more excuses, etc.

I think since I am in the process of finishing this basement and doing it right, you gave me the kick in the but I needed to open this up and take a look at what is surrounding this.

Thanks for the push.

I'll have to post to the hearth forum with what I find.

pen


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats not just an inspection.....thats a cat scan.         Badda, bump.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Dec 2, 2008)

pen said:
			
		

> ansehnlich1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I'd  be nervous! That's why I mentioned it. Let us know how you make out! If it were me I'd be opening things up around there and doing a personal inspection, I'd have to KNOW what's behind there for sure.

Nothing beats safety when it comes to woodburnin'.


----------



## pen (Dec 3, 2008)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I did just that.

Here is what I found.  

Seems that from the inside of the thimble to the ouside of the build masonry is 3 inches.  The stud is right next to it on either side of the thimble.  From what I viewed, there is no obvious over-drying, dry-rot, evidence of being overheated.

Take a look for yourself.   Since this has been the circumstance since 1981 it appears as though things are stable.  Since the stove has been installed, the home has been sold 3 times (myself being the third) and none of our insurance companies or inspectors have mentioned a problem.

What are the thoughts of those who are in the industry?  I'll include this in the hearth forum as well to possibly find others who are masons.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Dec 4, 2008)

it is not safe and you should not use it any more just cause it was safgge for 30 yrs means it is getting more and more dangerous the longer the wood and the sheetrock sit the dryer they get it can lower the flash point you really should have this fixed not is not safe.


----------



## pen (Dec 4, 2008)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> it is not safe and you should not use it any more just cause it was safgge for 30 yrs means it is getting more and more dangerous the longer the wood and the sheetrock sit the dryer they get it can lower the flash point you really should have this fixed not is not safe.



Thank you for the concern.

Here is a post to this topic that was continued on the hearth room forum 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/30025/

Essentially, I have determined how to solve the problem.  Just need to get the brick, mortar and the tile I am going to face with around.

pen


----------



## pen (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is how things looked yesterday.






Here is how things look today after studs removed and header installed, all combustibles removed 12+ inches.

2 layers of brick for massive heat sinkage for safety!






I will post pics with the stove hooked up and things cleaned up a bit. 

Thanks ansehnlich1 !

pen


----------



## pen (Dec 7, 2008)

Not absolutely cured as there is still a bit of moisture on the surface of the mortar joints but the weather changed for the worse (low of 6 degrees tonight with 16-24mph winds) I decided that I needed to get this stove going.

I'll wet the structure several times this evening to keep it damp.  I really don't think it is going to get that aweful hot, I am simply concerned that the hot air passing over it will overly dry the joints.  However, this is probably overkill as I can't stick a nail in the mortar and it simply looks damp.

Regardless,

here are a few pics  






I look forward to seeing it completely dried.  That way I can compare the "dry" and "wet" look.  Perhaps in the future I could seal it with something if I wanted to keep that darker wet look.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for two very interesting and informative threads. Great photos. The thimble area looks real good now. Nice wood rack, too.


----------



## ccwhite (Dec 24, 2008)

That's beautiful my man. I compliment you on following through and checking it out and going the extra mile to fix it up correctly. Nice work.


----------



## pen (Dec 24, 2008)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> That's beautiful my man. I compliment you on following through and checking it out and going the extra mile to fix it up correctly. Nice work.



Thanks for the compliment.  Here is a pic of it with the mortar dry.

Now it is time to get the rest of that basement finished!

pen


----------

